# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 17.10.2009 - 18.10.2009

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.ana -> c:\windows\system32\cpcp.cpoNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ir -> i:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow, BitDefender: Worm.Autorun.VHG, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-S [Wrm] )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.ic -> c:\program files\mpk\mpk.exenot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.id -> c:\program files\mpk\mpk.dllPacked.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4590, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2225294, AVAST4: Win32:Walivun [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows\services.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ann -> f:\recyclers\runmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.B, AVAST4: Win32:Rimecud-B [Wrm] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ann -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-2551649310-4322262407-749677391-9441\winmap.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.B, AVAST4: Win32:Rimecud-B [Wrm] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ftn -> c:\windows\system32\restorer64_a.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ftn -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\restorer64_a.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dkc -> c:\setup\data\june.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31882, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2060025, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.Agent.OL worm, AVAST4: Win32:PoisonIvy-IP [Trj] )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.aeh -> c:\windows\temp\wpv651255703227.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.6207 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.acjn -> c:\windows\system32\wsnpoema.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.chrj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\cshf.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Inject.akoi -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data ( BitDefender: Trojan.Peed.Gen )Trojan.Win32.Inject.akpv -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.akqc -> c:\windows\system32\advpackt.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

